# pourquoi l'écran de mon mac ne veut plus se mettre en veille?



## gwena (23 Mai 2003)

salut
j'ai un dual 867 os x.2.6 et un écran 17" adc studio display
depuis quelques jours cet écran ne veut plus se mettre en veille!!!
du moins il le faut mais se réactive au bout de 5 minutes alors que normalement il se met en veille au bout de 1 minute et c tout!!
que ce passe t il?? est ce que c à cause de mon kernel panic que j'ai eu il y a quelques jours? ( en vidant la corbeille rapidemment...)


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2003)

Le problème vient peut-être d'une application. Si tu essaies de le laisser se mettre en veille tout seul, sans qu'il n'y ait aucune application ouverte, est-ce que le problème est toujours présent ? De cette façon, tu pourras savoir si ça vient de l'OS ou bien d'une application.


----------



## gwena (25 Mai 2003)

c bon j'ai trouvé, c parce que mon économiseut d'écran (que j'avais pourtant désactivé il me semble) voulait se rebrancher au bout de 5 minutes donc forcémentmon écran se réveillait à ce moment...


----------



## baba31 (22 Mai 2011)

J'ai fait un reste du smc, rien à faire.
L'ordi se met en veille une fois sur 3...
Le dernier test que j'ai fait, aucune appli n'était en cours d'utilisation : la veille ne s'est pas mise en route.
ça m'agace, que faire ?


----------

